# Golf pros earn how much?



## 351DRIVER (Aug 18, 2016)

IN the UK

Head Pro 
PRO
Asst

Average figures?

I believe assistants are doing well to earn over 20k but could be wrong?


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 18, 2016)

Depends on the club.  Some get a retainer and run the Pro Shop themselves, some are employed on salary and sometimes get commission on sales.  Assistants don't normally earn much over minimum wage plus some extra from lessons.

You don't see many well off Club Pros unless they are at very good clubs and are very good teachers.


----------



## bigslice (Aug 18, 2016)

I here some clubs give there pro 20k others 54k


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 18, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Depends on the club.  Some get a retainer and run the Pro Shop themselves, some are employed on salary and sometimes get commission on sales.  Assistants don't normally earn much over minimum wage plus some extra from lessons.

You don't see many well off Club Pros unless they are at very good clubs and are very good teachers.
		
Click to expand...

May not be earning a fortune,but people have to work a lot harder to earn less money.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2016)

Depends on the club and their set up. Would be surprised to see some assistants earning Â£20k without an awful lot of lessons and some prize money in local comps


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 18, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			May not be earning a fortune,but people have to work a lot harder to earn less money.
		
Click to expand...

I dont believe the OP was asking if they worked harder than others for their money.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 18, 2016)

At ours I think that the retainer is about Â£15k but I don't know how much that's bolstered with incomes from lessons, sales etc etc


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 19, 2016)

I don't think anyone becomes a pro at a golf club for the cash, put it that way.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2016)

We don't have a retained pro at the moment, but Ive been told the club the other side of town pay a Â£30k retainer and he also  gets about Â£50K from lessons. 

pron one of the highest earning club pro's up here thats for sure.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 19, 2016)

Don't forget the head pro has to pay the assistants wages out of the retainer.
And if you think the shop profits will make him/her rich, the average profit on a Â£500 set of irons is about Â£50.
Not forgetting insurance, electricity, stock, etc etc.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 19, 2016)

I work with an ex head pro and he earns a lot more offshore now, also says he has a better quality of life.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 19, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Don't forget the head pro has to pay the assistants wages out of the retainer.
And if you think the shop profits will make him/her rich, *the average profit on a Â£500 set of irons is about Â£50.*
Not forgetting insurance, electricity, stock, etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

What's the mark up on Mars Bars and bottles of Lucozade sport?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 19, 2016)

JamesR said:



			What's the mark up on Mars Bars and bottles of Lucozade sport?
		
Click to expand...

Pennies


----------



## Three (Aug 19, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			IN the UK

Head Pro 
PRO
Asst

Average figures?

I believe assistants are doing well to earn over 20k but could be wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Probably about 30% of what they used to earn before Jones, Weaver and the rest of them wormed their way into power.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 19, 2016)

My mates a head pro, don't know how much he actually earns but his mark up on a box of a dozen pro v balls is about Â£6.50


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 19, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Don't forget the head pro has to pay the assistants wages out of the retainer.
And if you think the shop profits will make him/her rich, the average profit on a Â£500 set of irons is about Â£50.
Not forgetting insurance, electricity, stock, etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

The Pro at my Members Club gets a fair retainer but as you say he pays the wages for his assistants.  He runs a very good Pro Shop with quite a high turnover of stock.  Where he does well is lessons, he is normally fully booked a month ahead and only does hour lessons for Â£50.   He runs a few group lessons and his assistant does some junior coaching.  He also gets a shinny sponsored Honda car that gets changed every six months.

I work in a Pro Shop where the head Pro gets a salary and commission on sales, assistants are also paid by the company.   He gets his lesson money on top of this.   But, it's not eye watering money.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 20, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Pennies
		
Click to expand...

Not at Turnberry:lol:


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 20, 2016)

Well if you  can  by 8 litres of bottled water for a euro in a shop ... the mark up for a tiny bottle in the pro shop must be a lot.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 21, 2016)

JamesR said:



			What's the mark up on Mars Bars and bottles of Lucozade sport?
		
Click to expand...

not sure of that but I know the pro at my old club gets their bottled water from costco (about Â£3.30 for 40 bottles of water) and sells them in the shop for Â£1 a bottle ... nice 91.75p mark up a bottle lol


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			Well if you  can  by 8 litres of bottled water for a euro in a shop ... the mark up for a tiny bottle in the pro shop must be a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what they are being charged by the wholesaler


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Aug 21, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			not sure of that but I know the pro at my old club gets their bottled water from costco (about Â£3.30 for 40 bottles of water) and sells them in the shop for Â£1 a bottle ... nice 91.75p mark up a bottle lol
		
Click to expand...

You're right.
Sell 20 or 30 of those every Saturday, and another 50 during the week and that's .....

Hardly with getting out of bed for.
ðŸ˜¶
Â£10 a day profit, less tax (is there vat on this stuff as well?)
Less all the admin time for stock orders etc. In real terms you are probably breaking even at best.

Like someone said earlier, I don't think getting rich is the reason most Pros do it.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 21, 2016)

Oohmeoldbacksknackered said:



			You're right.
Sell 20 or 30 of those every Saturday, and another 50 during the week and that's .....

Hardly with getting out of bed for.
ðŸ˜¶
Â£10 a day profit, less tax (is there vat on this stuff as well?)
Less all the admin time for stock orders etc. In real terms you are probably breaking even at best.

Like someone said earlier, I don't think getting rich is the reason most Pros do it.
		
Click to expand...

That's probably the exact reason they dream of being a pro


----------



## 351DRIVER (Aug 21, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			That's probably the exact reason they dream of being a pro
		
Click to expand...

Yes THIS FOR THE MASTERS...
Sod that I can mark up my water by 1000%


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oohmeoldbacksknackered said:



			You're right.
Sell 20 or 30 of those every Saturday, and another 50 during the week and that's .....

Hardly with getting out of bed for.
ï˜¶
Â£10 a day profit, less tax (is there vat on this stuff as well?)
Less all the admin time for stock orders etc. In real terms you are probably breaking even at best.

Like someone said earlier, I don't think getting rich is the reason most Pros do it.
		
Click to expand...

its just an example of how they make their profit overall from the shop. the water for example is Â£2.50 or something pre vat which with his trade card he wont be charged vat at costco as they will pay the vat when they sell it

basic salary plus profits from the pro shop, depends how profitable the shop is in all


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 22, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			The Pro at my Members Club gets a fair retainer but as you say he pays the wages for his assistants.  He runs a very good Pro Shop with quite a high turnover of stock.  Where he does well is lessons, he is normally fully booked a month ahead and only does hour lessons for Â£50.   He runs a few group lessons and his assistant does some junior coaching.  He also gets a shinny sponsored Honda car that gets changed every six months.

I work in a Pro Shop where the head Pro gets a salary and commission on sales, assistants are also paid by the company.   He gets his lesson money on top of this.   But, it's not eye watering money.
		
Click to expand...

Â£50 per hour for a lesson???? Who's the coach butch harmon? Lol


----------



## bobmac (Aug 22, 2016)

Bobirdie said:



			Â£50 per hour for a lesson???? Who's the coach butch harmon? Lol
		
Click to expand...


That's what they charge south of Watford


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 22, 2016)

Bobirdie said:



			Â£50 per hour for a lesson???? Who's the coach butch harmon? Lol
		
Click to expand...

Something working out to just under a quid a minute is fairly standard tbh. Range closest to me charges 55 for the fully qualified teaching pro, the assistants might be a bit less but mostly work with the kids and the main bloke (Master Professional) is 80 quid for the hour


----------



## Dasit (Aug 22, 2016)

The teaching quality can range so much.

Was watching some lessons on youtube by a pro called Dan Whitaker and they were getting proper swing changing lessons.

Â£50 for an hour 50 minutes near me, just not worth it


----------



## 351DRIVER (Aug 22, 2016)

Dasit said:



			The teaching quality can range so much.

Was watching some lessons on youtube by a pro called Dan Whitaker and they were getting proper swing changing lessons.

Â£50 for an hour 50 minutes near me, just not worth it
		
Click to expand...

Best to spend 300 quid on a club to fix your swing


----------



## Dasit (Aug 22, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			Best to spend 300 quid on a club to fix your swing
		
Click to expand...

yep exactly


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2016)

Dasit said:



			The teaching quality can range so much.

Was watching some lessons on youtube by a pro called Dan Whitaker and they were getting proper swing changing lessons.

Â£50 for an hour 50 minutes near me, just not worth it
		
Click to expand...

Â£50 an hour is standard at many clubs and ranges around here. Perhaps Â£5 less here or there but certainly not a lot cheaper. That's just what it is and so you make the decision whether you're happy paying that and having the lesson to improve or not. Simple as that. We have some teaching pros locally that will charge even more (Gary Smith - GM top 25 charges Â£70 per hour for example)


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 22, 2016)

Bloody hell thats expensive.
Club pros up my area are around Â£25-Â£30.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 23, 2016)

Bobirdie said:



			Bloody hell thats expensive.
Club pros up my area are around Â£25-Â£30.
		
Click to expand...

For a whole hour?


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 23, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Â£50 an hour is standard at many clubs and ranges around here. Perhaps Â£5 less here or there but certainly not a lot cheaper. That's just what it is and so you make the decision whether you're happy paying that and having the lesson to improve or not. Simple as that. We have some teaching pros locally that will charge even more (Gary Smith - GM top 25 charges Â£70 per hour for example)
		
Click to expand...

A bit OT but I wonder how genuine those ratings are, odds on that they dish them out to whoever happens to be in the magazine so that it appears to be better content. Not saying that is the case with Gary but its very convenient how Shiels and Finch have appeared on that list as soon as they were putting out content with GM.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 23, 2016)

Bobirdie said:



			Bloody hell thats expensive.
Club pros up my area are around Â£25-Â£30.
		
Click to expand...

Very cheap if that is the whole hour, was 25 quid for 30 mins at Brucefields near Stirling when I was there so probably 45 for the hour


----------



## 351DRIVER (Aug 23, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			A bit OT but I wonder how genuine those ratings are, odds on that they dish them out to whoever happens to be in the magazine so that it appears to be better content. Not saying that is the case with Gary but its very convenient how Shiels and Finch have appeared on that list as soon as they were putting out content with GM.
		
Click to expand...

The ratings are much like TOP 10 CLUBS when the top 10 will neatly incorporate the top 10 advertisers in the publication TAYLOR MADE, CALLAWAY ETC.. Golf Clubs

Pro ratings are based on the ability to market your services as much as anything else.


----------



## JezzE (Aug 23, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			The ratings are much like TOP 10 CLUBS when the top 10 will neatly incorporate the top 10 advertisers in the publication based on the ability to market your services as much as anything else.
		
Click to expand...

See how many adverts you can find from the Top 10 in our course rankings... you'll have your work cut out.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Aug 23, 2016)

Who mentioned COURSES? Not me, I edited my post that previously said CLUBs, so that is more obviously meaning GOLF CLUB HARDWARE

But if you want to run a few examples of top 10 GOLF clubs I think we both know that I will be proven correct


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 23, 2016)

Bobirdie said:



			Bloody hell thats expensive.
Club pros up my area are around Â£25-Â£30.
		
Click to expand...

My mate charges Â£28 for 30=40 mins, but the guy that used to coach Russell Knox at Nairn Dunbar charges Â£50 for an hour and he is chocker, but then so is my mate who Inverness


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 23, 2016)

local club is Â£35 for a 40 min lesson, so Â£50 per hour sounds about right.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 23, 2016)

Last time I was chatting to a club pro about this he said that a lot of the shop profit is from Mars bars, Evian and Powerade. But I don't think many get rich from doing that. A lot of Pros nowadays take secondary roles in clubs like course manager. My old Pro at Spalding does that. So he not only gets a retainer but gets and income form course manager too. Works well for the club I suppose. Rather paying a 20k retainer to the Pro and then 30k to a course manager they can just pay the Pro 40k and save 10k.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Aug 24, 2016)

Tell you what a pro on Twitter followed me and started promoting MLM rather than his golf club or lessons!

Hill Golf Academy, recruiting suckers now earn 50 quid an hour and host parties etc.. 
wtf

If i were at that club that guy would be fired in a second, maybe he is the owner, i did not bother to check, instead he is blocked so i see no more of his daft MLM recruitment posts


----------



## Three (Aug 24, 2016)

What's MLM?


----------



## 351DRIVER (Aug 24, 2016)

Multi Level Marketing, the new legal form of Pyramid scheme
Usually selling beauty products or similar, recruit 5 friends, get them to recruit 5 and get them to recruit 5, then you are a diamond platinum seller and will earn

IN theory lots
IN reality almost zero

In theory, live your dreams, be your own boss
In reality, still living in that council house


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 24, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			Multi Level Marketing, the new legal form of Pyramid scheme
Usually selling beauty products or similar, recruit 5 friends, get them to recruit 5 and get them to recruit 5, then you are a diamond platinum seller and will earn

IN theory lots
IN reality almost zero

In theory, live your dreams, be your own boss
In reality, still living in that council house
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me started on them lasses on facebook with their juices and other nonsense


----------



## 351DRIVER (Aug 24, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			Don't get me started on them lasses on facebook with their juices and other nonsense
		
Click to expand...

So can you imagine a golf pro punting this cr ap on twitter!

As i say, if i owned the course, he would be fired in a second

P.S i am looking for 5 gullible suckers who can get an august bonus bonus, you must be both gullible and desperate, if this is you, please pm now and live the dream


----------



## IanM (Aug 24, 2016)

You certainly need to put plenty of effort in to make a decent living purely from being a club Pro....  I wouldn't fancy some of the nonsense you have to put up with from (certain) members too!  

I try and buy my equipment from him where I can too... cos I'd rather he's there than not there.


----------

